
Payoneer blocks funds to thousands of users over Wirecard fraud - nickfromseattle
Minutes ago my entire team reported they are unable to access the funds in their Payoneer accounts.<p>They confirmed with their friends at other companies - they are also unable to access their Payoneer funds.<p>This is backed up by hundreds of users on Twitter: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%40payoneer&amp;src=typed_query" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%40payoneer&amp;src=typed_query</a><p>Payoneer issued a statement updated as recently as 6&#x2F;25 indicating that the Wirecard fraud didn&#x27;t impact customer funds, it&#x27;s business as normal, no loss of access to funds: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.payoneer.com&#x2F;exclusive&#x2F;wirecard-in-the-news-its-business-as-usual-at-payoneer&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.payoneer.com&#x2F;exclusive&#x2F;wirecard-in-the-news-its...</a><p>As recently as 5 hours ago @Payoneer claimed funds were accessible: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Payoneer&#x2F;status&#x2F;1276475630041870337" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Payoneer&#x2F;status&#x2F;1276475630041870337</a>
======
dushan01
What Payoneer is saying is BS. It is not just card that's not working anymore.
My funds were frozen, so I could not withdraw it to my bank account either.
They always looked to me like a shady business, but I kept using since I had
no alternative. I've put up with it somehow. Now they proved my gut feeling
was right. I would not be surprised they were deeply involved somehow in grand
scheme of this.

~~~
freitasm
That's what's happening with me as well. Unfortunately some payment came into
my account just overnight and that's now frozen. I have switched to a similar
service (TransferWise) for that specific affiliate but this change won't get
in effect until next cycle - not helpful since I got this month's payment
straight into my Payoneer account. Arghh.

I hope this affects cards only and not the funds as those were debit cards,
not prepay.

[EDIT] Sorry, I think I was mistaken - the cards were prepay and only funds
above $5000 were held by Payoneer.

------
tiernano
Not directly related, but Curve (other fintech based in UK that acts as a
proxy for credit or debit cards) have issued a statement that wire cards
license had been pulled and all their cards are currently dead (wire card was
the issuing bank). They did say they are working on a fix. New card to be
issued. Money in payoneer might be safe but the card ain't... might be wrong
(hope not for people with money there...) [update] link to statement:
[https://community.curve.app/t/wirecard-
updates/22539](https://community.curve.app/t/wirecard-updates/22539)

~~~
jxub
Today they have just unblocked their cards.

~~~
jxub
Edit my comment above: not really, got email that it's suspended until notice.

------
freitasm
Here's an update from Payoneer issued just now
[https://blog.payoneer.com/exclusive/wirecard-prepaid-card-
up...](https://blog.payoneer.com/exclusive/wirecard-prepaid-card-update/)

------
ls-lah

      What are the Payoneer alternatives I can trust? 

If possible, please comment on both those that depend on _WireCard AG_ and
those that don't.

This circumstance certainly makes me wanna switch from Payoneer elsewhere.

The only difficulty I see is that many respected freelance marketplaces
already signed a contract w/ Payoneer. But perhaps, if alternative offers
_incoming ACH_ bank account (associated with Visa/Master for withdrawal), I
_can_ do something.

    
    
      Thanks!

~~~
micheline_a
Hi, You can always use Payment Rails as an alternative www.paymentrails.com

------
Fennecxx
Payoneer is still offered as available payout method on Airbnb
[https://airbnbase.com/payoneer-issue/](https://airbnbase.com/payoneer-issue/)

------
econcon
Payoneer is a joke company. Sometime back we were using epsyments to pay the
salaries of our post Soviet nation based contractors, they were better but I
think now it doesn't work anymore?

And Payoneer was always very difficult to sign up to.

~~~
mickelsen
Are these guys associated with WebMoney (wmtransfer)? I was looking into them
for a payment solution that supports withdrawals to credit cards.

------
boraoztunc
And because of some greedy mfkcrs, our lives affected again. I hope Payoneer
will manage to pull this off.

Can we use our cards currently? I do my grocery shopping from my debit card :/

------
computerist
Sincerely hope they will manage to handle this. I trusted them from the start
and have my three years' savings there. What a stupidity.

~~~
phasnox
In theory you can withdraw your funds from 5k up. So if you have 8k you can
withdraw 3k. The rest is on the "card"

------
micheline_a
You can use Payment Rails as mass payout alternative!

------
pharmasolin
Affected all accounts or just those which had card issued and linked with the
account?

~~~
freitasm
Not sure as it is very hard to get an answer from Payoneer at the moment.

------
bishalb
Is it still possible to withdraw the money from Payoneer via wire transfer?

------
freitasm
You should now have received an email update folks...

